

Show HN: Github GameOff entry, Xonix for two players - Ratatosk
http://www.mascee.com/games/xonix/index.html
Help for the game:
http://www.mascee.com/games/xonix/help.html
======
mikkel
I can't quite figure out how to play. Every movement results in me losing a
life in some way. I'm on osx/chrome if that helps.

~~~
Ratatosk
Thanks for the feedback! Lot of people complained they cannot figure out how
to play, so a gameplay video is now accessible from the page:
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUoJOdtulA4>

